

We have closed a $1M Round - levirosol
http://www.dwolla.org/blog/we-have-closed-a-1m-round/

======
shrikant
Congrats indeed. However this struck me:

 _Dwolla's unique technology allows us to process money through your bank
account as fast as anyone else in the world._

As long as by "world", you mean the USA... (the signup page has a textbox for
City and a dropdown of the US states, so assuming it is US-only).

Edit: Yep, <http://www.dwolla.org/help/where-is-dwolla-available/> says: _We
are currently opening accounts for residents in Iowa and California. [...] We
are currently planning our roll out to additional states._

~~~
abrudtkuhl
I think you'll see a nationwide rollout in the coming weeks

------
levirosol
More and more stories like this have been popping up in the Silicon Prairie.
It's awesome to show another example of a great startup, working with local
companies, taking the next step.

Congrats guys!

~~~
abrudtkuhl
You beat me to the submit Levi!

Congrats indeed!

------
retube
Hadn't heard of these guys, hit their front page. There's no information about
what they do. Looking at the document categories, something to do with making
payments?

~~~
samtp
I was having the same problem, go to dwolla.com

.org being the help/info part of the site is very confusing

------
FrancescoRizzi
{darn it.. never see "We just opened a round"} posts on HN... what gives?

------
timgifford
Congrats! I love the simple model and simple pricing for fund transfers.

~~~
bpmilne
Thanks Tim! We appreciate the support!

